# Epson wf-7210



## Coolhandlt

Guys as you know I run 2 of these, one for sub, the other for heat transfers. My heat transfer one started to have a error screen with the code 0000031. Following that is wants me to turn it off. Whats going on with this? Any help thanks!


----------



## into the T

paper jam or cartridges

turn it off and look for any jams, then make sure all your cartridges are set properly in their slots


----------



## Coolhandlt

into the T said:


> paper jam or cartridges
> 
> turn it off and look for any jams, then make sure all your cartridges are set properly in their slots
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Well I lost power and now it’s doing it again. I have been running refill carts and I tried switching back to originals and it still doesn’t work. There is no paper jam, I unplugged for 5 minutes and still nothing. Any help?


----------



## into the T

if there is no issue you can see sometimes ou just have to try combos of trutning it off remove cartridge, turn on, replace cartridges etc.

then it just decides to work, or it's time for a new one


----------



## NoXid

As into the T suggested, the fix-all seems to run something like this:

1 - Push the button or menu item to tell the printer you want to access the carts.

2 - Pull out the carts.

3 - Tell it you replaced the carts (BUT DON"T REPLACE THEM), and let it run through it's check.

4 - Pull the power cord.

5 - Let it sit 10 minutes.

6 - Plug in the power and let it run through its startup stuff.

7 - Again push the button to access the carts.

8 - Tell it you replaced the carts (BUT DON"T REPLACE THEM), and let it run through it's check.

9 - Press button to access carts; Put in the carts; Tell it you are done and let it run its checks.

Supposedly the magic to this mishmash is when it checks for carts when there aren't any after a hard reboot, so it clears the codes. It has worked for me, same printer. Not my invention, by the way, just internet lore.


----------



## into the T

i was going to post this earlier, but i am hoping Coolhandlt can resolve their issue
(there are unknown ghosts in the machine that just appear, and then there is epson actively populating their printers like the house from amityville horror)

my old 7210 and cis would throw error codes (usually carts not recognized) every couple of weeks for no reason
what solved the issue previously was no guarantee it would work this time, and after fiddling around it would start printing
it did help to never turn the printer off, but once that printer died i simply got my oem xl-carts refilled
picked up two sets of xl-carts and never looked back, and never had issues

i just had to calibrate monitor colors to pressed colors and do a little adjusting for photos,
but the stress and desire to do what is shown below is gone
(i was just looking at an old workshirt with jpss and oem refilled carts and marvelled at how well it has helpd up over the years)


----------



## NoXid

into the T said:


> ... i simply got my oem xl-carts refilled
> picked up two sets of xl-carts and never looked back, and never had issues ...


Do you do that with a large syringe from the bottom port, like how you have to prime some of the 3rd party carts if they are totally empty? The OEM carts (and _some_ of the 3rd party carts) have that extra little internal chamber that can't be filled from the top.

So then you just need two sets of OEM carts, and switch back and forth between them when it is time to refill. And it forgets that cart-A ran out of ink by the time Cart-B runs out of ink, so then you can put Cart-A back in? No chip resetting/swapping, etc?


----------



## into the T

NoXid said:


> Do you do that with a large syringe from the bottom port, like how you have to prime some of the 3rd party carts if they are totally empty? The OEM carts (and _some_ of the 3rd party carts) have that extra little internal chamber that can't be filled from the top.
> 
> So then you just need two sets of OEM carts, and switch back and forth between them when it is time to refill. And it forgets that cart-A ran out of ink by the time Cart-B runs out of ink, so then you can put Cart-A back in? No chip resetting/swapping, etc?


 i should have clarified that i take them into a refill place and they refill them (island inkjet/costco/etc)
sorry for the confusion

i run them until they are affecting the prints then swap out,
i ignore all low cart warnings as they tend to fill them to a higher level than epson's oem


----------



## NoXid

into the T said:


> i should have clarified that i take them into a refill place and they refill them (island inkjet/costco/etc)
> sorry for the confusion
> 
> i run them until they are affecting the prints then swap out,
> i ignore all low cart warnings as they tend to fill them to a higher level than epson's oem


Interesting. I didn't realize anyone was providing a service like that.


----------



## into the T

NoXid said:


> Interesting. I didn't realize anyone was providing a service like that.


here is a misprint i did on refilled epson carts (costco ink) a few years ago with jpss and an old cx7800 (this thing is built like a tank compared to my 7210 that died after 14 months)
forgive the filthy collar and un-whiteness of the tee
it is clean, but a work shirt washed and dried many times with my normal colors wash


----------



## Coolhandlt

I was watching the vid thinking it was for real lol! Until the sledge hammer came down and then I lost it lol. 
ive done everything you guys have said. It’s acts all good until it has to print head check and then it goes to code 000031. I hope I don’t have to bring the sledge out...also my waste tank is getting pretty full. Can I reset it or do I need to buy a new waste tank? If so where do I get one?


----------



## into the T

Coolhandlt said:


> I was watching the vid thinking it was for real lol! Until the sledge hammer came down and then I lost it lol.
> ive done everything you guys have said. It’s acts all good until it has to print head check and then it goes to code 000031. I hope I don’t have to bring the sledge out...also my waste tank is getting pretty full. Can I reset it or do I need to buy a new waste tank? If so where do I get one?


buy the ink boxes here 

do you never turn off the printer and just let it go to sleep when not in use?


----------



## Coolhandlt

into the T said:


> buy the ink boxes here
> 
> do you never turn off the printer and just let it go to sleep when not in use?


I never turn off my printer(s). I’ve got 2 and the other runs tip, top! I run refill carts with sublimation in it. Both have about 1200 prints give or take.


----------



## TABOB

Coolhandlt said:


> I never turn off my printer(s). I’ve got 2 and the other runs tip, top! I run refill carts with sublimation in it. Both have about 1200 prints give or take.


Electronics reliability these days is hit and miss, especially for the cheapo ones. 
It's best to view them as consumables and run them hard while still in warranty.
You've managed to get 1200 prints out of a $200 printer (that's 16 cents per print), so I think getting your sledge hammer out may be a good idea.
My 7210 has done nearly 5,000 prints so far, and I've heard of others having similar numbers.
Theoretically the print-heads on these have a 10,000 prints capability... but I have a feeling something else will fail before it gets there.



Coolhandlt said:


> I was watching the vid thinking it was for real lol! Until the sledge hammer came down and then I lost it lol.


 The original was a little bit better in my opinion.


----------



## into the T

TABOB said:


> It's best to view them as consumables and run them hard while still in warranty.
> You've managed to get 1200 prints out of a $200 printer (that's 16 cents per print)


this is bang-on

that's why a person should buy from a local store where you can get an extra year of in-store warranty,
simply bring it into the store for a replacement at any time in the 2 years


----------



## Coolhandlt

On another note. I went everywhere to find the 7210, to no avail I couldn’t find one. So I went to epson and said send me a notification email when it becomes avaliable. Well at 230am, 2 weeks later they did. Now mind you I’m sound asleep, but for some reason I turned over and seen the notification at 4am. So I went to place an order for the 199.00 printer and low and behold, it was already sold out and ”out of stock”, in a merely 1 and a half hrs. I’ve also done this same procedure through Best Buy who I actually have bought both my original epsons through. So is a waiting game that I seem to always be late for lol!


----------

